# study abroad?



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

did anyone study abroad in college/university? where did you go? how did you like it? did you find your SA to be better or worse in another country?

i studied abroad in undergrad, in 2005. i went to london. after a rocky start (some SA problems and generally not feeling like i fit in) i ended up having an amazing time. it was hands down the best decision i made during my schooling. there was a relatively small group of us americans there, so we were 'forced' to be together all the time. i made friends in that group (sadly, i dont keep in touch with any of them anymore except the occasional facebook message) and socialized more during that short time than all the rest of my undergraduate experience!


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

blue the puppy said:


> did anyone study abroad in college/university? where did you go? how did you like it? did you find your SA to be better or worse in another country?
> 
> i studied abroad in undergrad, in 2005. i went to london. after a rocky start *(some SA problems and generally not feeling like i fit in) i ended up having an amazing time. it was hands down the best decision i made during my schooling. *there was a relatively small group of us americans there, so we were 'forced' to be together all the time. i made friends in that group (sadly, i dont keep in touch with any of them anymore except the occasional facebook message) and socialized more during that short time than all the rest of my undergraduate experience!


Awesome, at the bolded part! I just wanted to say that I'm doing it Summer 2014. Not sure what they're offering yet, but it'll definitely be somewhere in Latin America. Spanish is like my second language too, so I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

Not yet, I'm applying for spring of 2014 to Amsterdam. It will be my last semester of college, so I will graduate abroad. If things go well, I may travel Europe for a few months maybe a year after I graduate.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

latin america and amsterdam both sound like amazing places to study abroad!


----------



## Tui (Apr 7, 2013)

Looking to do some next year over in Canada provided I can keep my marks high enough for my university to let me


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I would have liked to but I never had the money. My dad is too stingy. I always had to just wing it and find work.


----------



## jackbruns28 (Dec 7, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I would have liked to but I never had the money. My dad is too stingy. I always had to just wing it and find work.


Could you use student loans? It might not be that expensive. Also, I think depending on what you major in, that might help cover costs. I would love to study in France, Russia, or Japan even. Throw in Germany too. I took French during high school and am entertaining the idea of re-learning it. I still know some key phrases. Parlez vous Anglais? Je suis tres, tres mouvais.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

jackbruns28 said:


> Could you use student loans? It might not be that expensive. Also, I think depending on what you major in, that might help cover costs. I would love to study in France, Russia, or Japan even. Throw in Germany too. I took French during high school and am entertaining the idea of re-learning it. I still know some key phrases. Parlez vous Anglais? Je suis tres, tres mouvais.


I lived abroad but I had to work while there. And I overstayed my visa. Not the ideal situation to say the least. I didn't want to do one of those programs you do with your own university. I had wanted to do a full-time language program at a private school in Japan. 4 hours a day-5 days a week-for 2 years I could have paid for it with the job I had but you have to show proof of significant savings or income coming from your own country. My dad was unwilling to help with that (put money in my account only temporarily to get the visa)

My Japanese is okay but it's not up to the level I had wanted it to be. My reading and writing is rather poor and vocab is at about the level of a 6 or 7 year old.


----------



## swampchild (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm JUST finishing up my 3rd year of university, and I've been studying abroad all year in Ecuador. It's an incredible experience and definitely worthwhile. However, from my personal experience, I would have rather gone to Europe or something. Also, my program is quite intense (it involved a 3 month research fieldwork placement). The workload was overwhelming and resulted being stuck to a computer in a classroom for a full 3 months, not being able to do much outside of that. I would rather travel free of schoolwork than with it, but all programs vary. My friends are in Europe right now and loving every minute of it, so it all depends on your program and where you go.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I thought about it, but I would have had to have chosen it by the end of the first term of the first year....... when I hadn't even settled yet. Plus it would have been a whole year out of three, so I wasn't too sure. 
I will be travelling a lot as soon as I finish my degree though. Generally I think a year abroad is a great idea.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

blue the puppy said:


> latin america and amsterdam both sound like amazing places to study abroad!


Thanks! I plan on going beyond that boundary and will be working abroad in Latin America for most of my life too. I'm aiming for Peru...


----------



## bioalp43 (Feb 10, 2012)

I did Lund, Sweden 2012. Definitely worth every second of it.


----------



## Kafka On The Shore (Apr 27, 2013)

I haven't study abroad yet, but I'm already planning to study in Japan!!


----------



## HarutoAbe (Aug 1, 2013)

A friend of mine last year got a scholarship on studying in France, we talk with each other everyday and he is satisfied with University services in general. 
Students who starts to study in France university are very exposed to the great French culture in their student life, many of universities require to know B2 level language.. You can really enjoy life in France as a student, you have chance to stay connected to the world with the wifi access without paying any penny.

I did a research over internet for costs and living in France, hope forum allows this even if I am new member but I just want to help you because my friend was in your situation last year : http://www.studying-in-france.org/

Hope I helped you! Feel free to share with me your thoughts I will be able to contact with my friend for your questions.


----------



## SpyNumber403 (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm really excited to take advantage of my college's study abroad program.
Don't know where yet, exactly.


----------



## TeenyBeany (Sep 3, 2008)

You all are so brave! I'm in my 3rd year of college... Always thought about studying abroad, but the reality of it gives me anxiety like no other. Kudos to you guys for stomping on your anxiety and taking this leap!


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

I've been considering studying in England during my junior year. It sounds fun and is actually much cheaper than my regular tuition. I just have to make sure it won't set me back academically and I have to keep my GPA pretty high to qualify.

I'd love to have the experience though.


----------



## SpyNumber403 (Apr 21, 2013)

TeenyBeany said:


> You all are so brave! I'm in my 3rd year of college... Always thought about studying abroad, but the reality of it gives me anxiety like no other. Kudos to you guys for stomping on your anxiety and taking this leap!


I've read that Eastern countries are much more introvert-friendly (like ie strong eye contact is considered impolite in many cases where as you're garbage if you don't have a staring contest with everyone you meet here in the Western world).


----------

